# looking for a rifle.



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

New deer laws passed, Im looking for either a .45-70 govt, or a .444 marlin to buy. Preferably a HR handi rifle.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

A new Handi rifle is about $300 new. i have been looking myself at them.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

johnrude said:


> A new Handi rifle is about $300 new. i have been looking myself at them.


I've had my eye on the camo synthetic stock handi rifle in .444 marlin, on Gander mountain. Not sure if I want a 45-70 or a .444 though.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

If you want to use the gun for buffalo too then go with the 45-70! way overkill

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

musclebeach22 said:


> If you want to use the gun for buffalo too then go with the 45-70! way overkill
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha that's what I thought. I don't know much about either of the 2 rounds.


----------



## Flyincedar (Oct 7, 2010)

musclebeach22 said:


> If you want to use the gun for buffalo too then go with the 45-70! way overkill
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So, it kills it too quickly and humanely? We can't have that now can we?


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

A .22 will kill just as humanely with a well placed shot. The reason I said it's overkill is because of how much damage to the meat it will do. That round is going to take half the deer with it after it passes through. I made the Buffalo comment Bc that is the original purpose for that round in the 1800s. If you need to shoot a round that big to guarantee a kill, you probably shouldn't be shooting in the first place. But what do I know, I'm a dirty bow hunter.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flyincedar (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha. I'm a traditional bow hunter myself. I prefer them without wheels and cams. Was merely a joke sir.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

musclebeach22 said:


> A .22 will kill just as humanely with a well placed shot. The reason I said it's overkill is because of how much damage to the meat it will do. That round is going to take half the deer with it after it passes through. I made the Buffalo comment Bc that is the original purpose for that round in the 1800s. If you need to shoot a round that big to guarantee a kill, you probably shouldn't be shooting in the first place. But what do I know, I'm a dirty bow hunter.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I normally only use my crossbow, just wanted something to reach across the fields at my property. I think I'll go with the 444 after watching videos of the 45 70 leaving pop can and bigger exit holes on deer.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Traditional bow all day long! Osage orange bow with homemade flint arrow heads

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

if you do a lung shot with a 45-70 what meat are you messing up low in the chest ?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Just how exactly is the 45-70 over kill and a 12 guage slug isn't? Its all in what kind of ammo you use. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

musclebeach22 said:


> Traditional bow all day long! Osage orange bow with homemade flint arrow heads
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Way underkill


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Way underkill


Exactly. How many deer run off wounded using that setup? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I haven't lost a deer in 4 years using that setup. I've taken 3 deer each of the 4 years. It's simple, I don't take a shot I'm unsure about. GETTING BACK TO THE ORIGINAL POST, I would suggest .444

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

musclebeach22 said:


> A .22 will kill just as humanely with a well placed shot. The reason I said it's overkill is because of how much damage to the meat it will do. That round is going to take half the deer with it after it passes through. I made the Buffalo comment Bc that is the original purpose for that round in the 1800s. If you need to shoot a round that big to guarantee a kill, you probably shouldn't be shooting in the first place. But what do I know, I'm a dirty bow hunter.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have to agree, way over kill....must be the testosterone thing....need the biggest and baddest  ....just because you can  ...heck the slugs bruise too much meat that I throw away


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

musclebeach22 said:


> I haven't lost a deer in 4 years using that setup. I've taken 3 deer each of the 4 years. It's simple, I don't take a shot I'm unsure about. GETTING BACK TO THE ORIGINAL POST, I would suggest .444
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Why would you suggest the .444? It seems to me that the 45-70 would be easier to find ammo for. Plus there's a wider selection of ammo for the 45-70. I have personally taken deer in west Virginia with my fathers uberti in 45-70. I can't say I have shot the .444 but I can say that the deer I took( which was way smaller than an Ohio deer) ran about 60 yards and folded. The bullet didn't leave a mess because I worked a load into the gun before the trip. Much like you must practice with your bow before you go hunting? If you go to the store and buy a box of Remington hunting RDS. For 45-70 chances are they will rock your shoulder and shoot fire out the barrel. You gotta choose accordingly. But I'm telling you the 45-70 is a very versatile round that is more than capable of taking deer without ruining them.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

[quote="chillin";1820684]Why would you suggest the .444? It seems to me that the 45-70 would be easier to find ammo for. Plus there's a wider selection of ammo for the 45-70. I have personally taken deer in west Virginia with my fathers uberti in 45-70. I can't say I have shot the .444 but I can say that the deer I took( which was way smaller than an Ohio deer) ran about 60 yards and folded. The bullet didn't leave a mess because I worked a load into the gun before the trip. Much like you must practice with your bow before you go hunting? If you go to the store and buy a box of Remington hunting RDS. For 45-70 chances are they will rock your shoulder and shoot fire out the barrel. You gotta choose accordingly. But I'm telling you the 45-70 is a very versatile round that is more than capable of taking deer without ruining them.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

With the 444 it won't take six steps let alone 60. Shoot hard cast lead bullets and you won't lose meat either.

45-70 is a fine choice though for ammo availability. 444 is flatter shooting but not a lot of commercial ammo out there.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Found an interesting article on the .45-70.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.45-70
Check it out, gives the entire history of the cartridge.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If ammo availability isn't a concern or you can handload(or know someone who can) then the .444 is a better round ballistically than the 45-70. As already stated , the factory loaded 45-70 rounds tend to be hot ; kick like a mule & look like a flame thrower. With the right load, they're manageable & versatile, but I still prefer the .444.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just curious... why a 45-70 or .444? I don't think it's overkill, just wondering why you are limiting yourself to those two calibers.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

You can pick up a Handi-Rifle online from Buds for $205 with free shipping for the wood stock model. The Hornady 444 ammo is $35/box

I bought one recently and plan to give it to my son for his birthday this fall. (Hopefully he doesn't read this.)

I took it to the range last week to properly break in the barrel and get a first impression of its accuracy and level of recoil.

When I got to the range, I noticed that the old Bushnell scope I threw on it had a broken cross hair. No wonder it was free!

So I really can't make any comments about its accuracy.

Anyway, here's what I have to say about the Handi-Rifle 444 using 265gr Hornady Leverevolution factory ammo.

1. Very plain Jane. But, what did you expect for 200 bucks these days!
2. Light weight, compact + shoulders and points quickly.
3. Breaking in the barrel is a MUST. There was a LOT of copper left in the bore after each shot for the first 12 rounds or so. Probably went though 200+ cleaning patches breaking it in. Pain in the a$$ but time well spent.
4. Shot the rifle both on and off the lead sled. Recoil is not too bad, but it tends to kick upward in the front because of the light barrel. I'd recommend a scope with plenty of eye relief for this one. For a youth hunter or someone sensitive to recoil, you'll want to use a leadsled or a similar setup so that they don't become intimidated.
5. Overall I like it and I'm sure he will too.

Once I'm done chasing turkeys I'll get it back out to the range and see about is accuracy.

I also have a 1895 Marlin 45-70 made in 1979 that is of course way nicer than the Handi and shoots sub 1" groups at 100yds all day long, but you could get four almost five Handi Rifles for the same money.


----------

